# Rotisserie with vent-less hood



## snowroski (Jun 22, 2015)

2009 IMC

What do you guys think of a rotisserie that will produce grease laden vapors in a contained unit and have an integrated vent-less hood that will require filters to be changed at least every three months?  The rotisserie is proposed in a commercial use building for an indoor market.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 22, 2015)

The 2012 IMC may address the piece of equipment you are talking about

If I was still under the 2009 I would accept it under alternate materials and methods and reference the 2012 IMC section


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2015)

As in an oven??

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=https%3A%2F%2Fs15-us2.ixquick.com%2Fcgi-bin%2Fserveimage%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.kitchenall.com%2Fmedia%2Fcatalog%2Fproduct%2Fcache%2F4%2Fimage%2F9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95%2Fn%2F5%2Fn5g.jpg%26sp%3Db06b7e18b4b0810b63c6db7ce4098852

Type II hood


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 23, 2015)

Greetings,

I would be extremely cautious about that. Seems to me it would require some type of hood.

Also, after having dealt with some noncompliant hood systems that were existing, I have seen insurers bring up the issue about these installs. The reason I bring this up is that I had one pop up yesterday. Guy buys and existing restaurant with a totally screwed up kitchen, no hood over a griddle etc. He is trying to get compliant and he told me that until he gets the ok from the City, he cannot get fire insurance on the bldg.

Seems like I have had calls from about 5 or 6 insurance inspectors the last several years over these things. That's in towns no more that 15,000 population to give you an idea.

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

I



			
				snowroski said:
			
		

> 2009 IMC What do you guys think of a rotisserie that will produce grease laden vapors in a contained unit and have an integrated vent-less hood that will require filters to be changed at least every three months?  The rotisserie is proposed in a commercial use building for an indoor market.


Do you have a brand and model

Or link??


----------



## linnrg (Jun 23, 2015)

here is one that was recently submitted to me and also the fryer that is underneath  (hopefully this works as it is an attempt to putting up jpg files)


----------



## linnrg (Jun 23, 2015)

I guess there must be a size limit or something else because I could not get the files uploaded

So, Giles food service equipment Model FSH-2-PH   www.gilesent.com

and the fryer PITCO model PH-SEF 184   www.pitco.com


----------



## mark handler (Jun 23, 2015)

vapor removal But how do you remove the heat?







The compact and simple design of the ventless hood

eliminates the need for expensive roof modifications

and the hassle of dealing with multiple vendors

supplying separate hood and electrical systems.

• Our one-of-a-kind stainless steel hood provides vapor

removal requirements for a variety of food service

applications and equipment.

• The fire suppression system used in your Giles

Ventless Hood is an Ansul R-102A fire suppression

system. Final installation, charging and testing of the

system is required to be performed by an authorized

Ansul distributor. Our system contains piping, nozzles

(appliance and plenum), and conduit for routing the

fusible link cable through the hood.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

It looks like ones that have been around forever

Get the extinguishing system inspected and they can cook with no hood

I would check with the manufacture of the hood to see if the hood is designed for the deep fat fryer proposed


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

Fryer Opening (X)

Specify FSH-2 and fryer opening width (X): Please

allow an approximate 1/8”[3.17] to 1/4” [6.35] larger

opening for fryer clearance.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

It is listed in canada and the us  come on let it fry!!!

You might read through the manual for any special stuff, but should not be any::

http://www.gfsequipment.com/p/99729/fsh-2-hood


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-fire-codes/11473-self-contained-fryer.html

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-mechanical-codes/7008-ventless-fryer.html


----------



## snowroski (Jun 25, 2015)

Link to the rotisserie:

http://www.alto-shaam.com/en/products/commercial-rotisserie-oven/ar-7evh

I'm leaning against it, but wanted another take on it.


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2015)

snowroski said:
			
		

> Link to the rotisserie:http://www.alto-shaam.com/en/products/commercial-rotisserie-oven/ar-7evh
> 
> I'm leaning against it, but wanted another take on it.


Sorry getting my apples and Monkeys mixed up on this thread.

I have no problem with a ventless hood as long as listed

I have no problem with the chicken roteserire under a type II hood

I would check with the ventless hood maker to see if it is listed for the chicken cooker to include size of chicken cooker

Most I have seen are used with deep fat fryers


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2015)

snowroski said:
			
		

> Link to the rotisserie:http://www.alto-shaam.com/en/products/commercial-rotisserie-oven/ar-7evh
> 
> I'm leaning against it, but wanted another take on it.


Sorry getting my apples and Monkeys mixed up on this thread.

I have no problem with a ventless hood as long as listed

I have no problem with the chicken roteserire under a type II hood

I would check with the ventless hood maker to see if it is listed for the chicken cooker to include size of chicken cooker

Most I have seen are used with deep fat fryers


----------



## snowroski (Jun 25, 2015)

2009 IMC 507.2.2 Type II hoods. Type II hoods shall be installed above dishwashers and light-duty appliances that produce heat or moisture and do not produce grease or smoke, *except where the heat and moisture loads from such appliances are incorporated into the HVAC system design or into the design of a separate removal system.* Type II hoods shall be installed above all light-duty appliances that produce products of combustion and do not produce grease or smoke. Spaces containing cooking appliances that do not require Type II hoods shall be ventilated in accordance with Section 403.3. For the purpose of determining the floor area required to be ventilated, each individual appliance that is not required to be installed under a Type II hood shall be considered as occupying not less than 100 square feet (9.3 m2).

Technically the appliance creates grease.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2015)

> Technically the appliance creates grease.


http://www.alto-shaam.com/AltoShaam/Files/Uploads/a3/a318f2cb-d3ce-4b68-82cd-79de2e824333.pdf

According to the manual the unit comes with a vent-less hood and will not operate without the grease filters installed. see Page 9

Just make sure it is an EVH model and not the EV without the hood and you should be good to go.

I would only require the factory hood to be installed since it is an option from what I am reading.


----------

